# DSG downshifting clunk



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it common to hear a big of a clank when coming to a stop? I am occasionally hearing a bit of a noise when the car downshifts to 3rd or 2nd gear when coming to a stop.

This is an 08 3.2 and I have the extended dsg warranty til 100k. I am currently at around 94k and am wondering if I should take it in before I get to close to 100k.

Only happens randomly so I can see if I take it in they will likely say they can't replicate it.

Any advice?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I would take it in as a precautionary thing.

However when you park do you use the parking brake? The only time I would hear something similar is when I don't pull the parking brake hard enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Mine started sounding worse lately. 2006 3.2 However, we got shafted with extended warranty. Here's hoping that it doesn't fail.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

a4000 said:


> Is it common to hear a big of a clank when coming to a stop? I am occasionally hearing a bit of a noise when the car downshifts to 3rd or 2nd gear when coming to a stop.
> 
> This is an 08 3.2 and I have the extended dsg warranty til 100k. I am currently at around 94k and am wondering if I should take it in before I get to close to 100k.
> 
> ...


From 3rd to 2nd or 2nd to 1st? Try this: Approach a stop slowly and watch the RPM's. As the car shifts from 2nd to 1st there should be almost no detectable bump in the RPM's (I.E. steady decline in RPM's). If there is a sudden jump in RPM's then you've probably got a bad mechatronics and it's the problem that is not under warranty anyway. If it's just rough shifting elsewhere, you may be covered by warranty.

Otherwise, it could be engine mounts, the dogbone in particular. Go slowly forward on level ground and stop. Switch to reverse and if there is a good clunk/jolt when first backing up it's probably the dogbone.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

a4000 said:


> Is it common to hear a big of a clank when coming to a stop? I am occasionally hearing a bit of a noise when the car downshifts to 3rd or 2nd gear when coming to a stop.
> 
> This is an 08 3.2 and I have the extended dsg warranty til 100k. I am currently at around 94k and am wondering if I should take it in before I get to close to 100k.
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem for a while now.. Same clunk that gets worse the longer the engine is on. I have changed my mounts and it still happens.. It has to be something wth the transmission. It's been happening for over 20k miles now.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I just wanna chime in and say a fluid flush and adaptation goes a long way.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I just wanna chime in and say a fluid flush and adaptation goes a long way.


I do fluid flushes every 20k miles. What's an adaptation though?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Dogbone mount insert made a huge difference in downshifts for me, especially in D or M (S was smoother to start and just got smoother). This on a 2007 A3 with 160,000 miles which had its mechatronics replaced at about 30,000.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> I do fluid flushes every 20k miles. What's an adaptation though?


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)

It encompasses a few things. Something with realigning engagement points, clutch pressure, etc. Not too sure on the technical stuff, but it has made a world of difference for me on two different occasions. Apparently it's part of the DSG service when done at the dealer.

I'd like to also comment and agree with others that replacing the dogbone mount made a difference for me when I replaced the crapped out OEM piece. Now I have to replace the other bushing in the dogbone mount (one which is rarely discussed), as DSG fluid contaminated it and it has since broken down leading to some ****ty feeling shifts. I'll be replacing it with a Powerflex bushing https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2650154/


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for all that info! Do you recommend replacing the mount altogether or just buying the insert? Can any person with a VAG COM perform an adaptation or should I take it to the stealership? <--- I really don't want to do that. haha


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> Thank you for all that info! Do you recommend replacing the mount altogether or just buying the insert? Can any person with a VAG COM perform an adaptation or should I take it to the stealership? <--- I really don't want to do that. haha


Unless your pendulum is broken or bent, there is no need to replace the whole thing. 

Anyone who has a cable and understands how to read the instructions in my previous link should be able to perform the adaptation.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Unless your pendulum is broken or bent, there is no need to replace the whole thing.


But it may be a good idea to replace it anyway, particularly with high mileage, since the other bushing in the pendulum mount will not last.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ Very true. Also, like in my case with a weeping axle flange seal, DSG fluid can contaminate the bushing and quickly destroy it. 

However, instead of replacing the whole mount I opted to go with a Powerflex bushing (linked in previous post).


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I should be more specific.

The clunk I am referring to is a noise, not a vibration or a jolt.

DSG flush about 6k miles ago


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

a4000 said:


> I guess I should be more specific.
> 
> The clunk I am referring to is a noise, not a vibration or a jolt.
> 
> DSG flush about 6k miles ago


Did you do the adaptation after though???


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

a4000 said:


> I guess I should be more specific.
> 
> The clunk I am referring to is a noise, not a vibration or a jolt.
> 
> DSG flush about 6k miles ago


I hear the noise too. It's as if you can hear how the gears are physically moving to the next alignment. Hard to explain.


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

nelius said:


> I hear the noise too. It's as if you can hear how the gears are physically moving to the next alignment. Hard to explain.


My 2010 S3 does it, mainly 3 to 2 coming to a stop or before a corner. 
Adaption performed, no change, fluid etc changed, no difference. 
Audi Tech rep drove it and said some do it, some dont. Said not an issue but noted on my file at my request.
Thinking back my R32 mkV Golf did it as well but a bit softer.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Did you do the adaptation after though???



No, is there a procedure?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

bazzle said:


> My 2010 S3 does it, mainly 3 to 2 coming to a stop or before a corner.
> Adaption performed, no change, fluid etc changed, no difference.
> Audi Tech rep drove it and said some do it, some dont. Said not an issue but noted on my file at my request.
> Thinking back my R32 mkV Golf did it as well but a bit softer.


This is exactly what my 2006 130K miles does. Usually from 3rd to 2nd. Pretty annoying...


----------



## Gio-GLI (Apr 8, 2008)

On my 07 3.2L I was getting some clunking when the parking brake wasn't pulled and also when it was cold. But I recently had the DSG fluid changed and the clunking is gone. The one problem I'm having is whenever I go into Manual Mode my Gear indicator starts Flashing PRNDS and then I can't manual shift. It's weird because everything works perfect until I put it into Manual.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Flashing PRNDS is most likely your Mechatronics unit going bad. I would take it to the dealer and get it checked out.


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

If I understand the OP's noise its not something adaption or dogbone mounts has any effect on. Its gear selector engagement noise. It was very bad on the 1.4's so Audi tried to fix it with a flash. It didnt help much, same for the Golf R model. It only helped a little.
It seems to be a characteristic of some vehicles. Now you hear it you will listen for it more as the gears change down, especially from 3 to 2 with the windows open 
Just accept they do it and ensure it doesnt get worse.


----------



## tomrielly70 (May 13, 2015)

I know this is old but my 05 GTI DSG does this, any thing resolve it or do you just have to accept it does it?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tomrielly70 said:


> I know this is old but my 05 GTI DSG does this, any thing resolve it or do you just have to accept it does it?


Fluid change and adaption is the first step. When was the last time you had it changed? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I just wanna chime in and say a fluid flush and adaptation goes a long way.





Ponto said:


> Fluid change and adaption is the first step. When was the last time you had it changed?
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


You guys are so cute:heart:


----------

